

There Aren't Many Venture Backed IPOs - snikolic
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/06/there-arent-many-venture-baced-ipos.html

======
loumf
If you don't include time, this graph is worthless. It's not just the exit
amount, but how long it took you to get there. I think PG pointed out at
Startup School that super-angels seem to be going for quick M&As, not IPOs,
and that therefore, didn't care about the valuation as much.

------
alex_martin
I really like Fred Wilson's blog. But I'm wondering - he reckons there's a
bubble in startups at the moment, should he be trying to exit USV investments
[1]? I understand his complaints from a series-A investor perspective, but
many of their portfolio companies are well established (Twitter, Meetup,
Covestor etc.), why aren't they making a move for an exit?

[1] <http://www.usv.com/investments/>

~~~
suking
I'm pretty sure he hasn't denied exiting Twitter via SecondMarket.

~~~
yakto
I'm pretty sure he has: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2650977>

~~~
suking
That only denies SecondMarket - I think what he is saying is they might have
sold to later stage VC/PE firms in an organized round and doesn't appear to be
denying that he somehow exited. Honestly, don't blame him for at least cashing
some out on 20X+ home run.

